# B8200 Model D Limited edition?



## Matt1 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi,

I have had this Kubota for a few years now and was wondering if anyone knows much about it. It says 'limited edition' on the bonnet and unlike most other B8200s I've seen has no lights fitted. Whats the difference between this and the standard model? (this is a B8200 D by the way) 
Is the smiley face on the front a Kubota thing or something thats been added by the owner? 
It has a bucket fitted on the front and came with a tipping trailer, can the hydraulics run both the bucket and trailer and if not can another hydraulic pump be fitted to operate it? 

Can any lights be fitted and if so how do they connect to the battery? 
If anyone has any additional info on this model I'd be interested to hear it? 
Heres a link to the pics:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?uploaded=22&magic_cookie=2178d6d70efc6f698442427564276078

Regards Matt


----------

